# China Vs India- Which will be the World's most Populous country by 2025



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

INDIA !


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

India by 2030-2040. 2025 is just too early.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

China's population is enough


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

carry_a_torch said:


>


Russia is wonderful, thanks to have sharing it.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

these deserts area always has lots of oil.


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

China ..


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

I think in 2025 it will still be China.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

China will be loosing population by 2025 due to its one child policy. India however does not have a one child policy and its population is still increasing very rapidly. So i pick india.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

omg big population is so scary china will become ageing country before it becomes industrialised oh god


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

India will overtake China between 2040-2050.


----------

